# What scales should I get?



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Hi guys - I started with an Aeropress and a Hario Mini Mill.

Now I have a Gaggia Classic on the way to me, refurbished and with the OPV mod, unpressurised baskets.

I'm just wondering what type of scales should I get - I don't have a set of scales yet.

How is the Hario Drip Scales? I'm trying to keep things as budget as possible, the scales are mainly to measure the coffee grounds.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

start with cheap ones from ebay, about £5 delivered, ones that measure down to 0.01g, plenty of them on there.

That way when you drown them its no big loss, plus they are thin enough to fit under your PF (if naked) with a 6oz cup.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cheap o eBay ones. I've got a 0.01g accuracy set which are good for one espresso cup and dosing into a basket. You'll want 0.1g accuracy with a good max weight (about 500g should do) for brewing into a larger cup. If you want to dose into the portafilter directly you'll probably want an even higher weight limit which is easily possible on 0.1g accuracy but not 0.01g without being expensive.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Something like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1000g-x-0-1g-Digital-Precision-Jewelry-Scale-with-free-30x21mm-Jewelers-Loupe-/381066993522?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b95cdf72


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1000g x 0.1g LCD Mini Digital Jewelry Pocket GRAM Scale UK

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512

2000g/500g/300g 0.1g/0.01g Jewelry Gold Silver Pocket Digital Platform Scale[500g/0.01g]

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360713640376


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you can hold out for a few weeks then these Brewista Scales will be 'the' scales to own

http://coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-barista-scale-2kg-0-1g


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've got a set of these and find them very good. Although I have to use a Naked pf with my cup on them.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought a couple of these as they were so cheap & have a really nice wide / low platform to sit on the drip tray









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361205224780?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Can't fault them to be honest!


----------



## ShaunChris (May 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, I went with this -> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/150989286512?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Good choice. I'll probably get a set of those based on liking the look of them. Not that I need a fifth set of digital scales!


----------



## Larzzus (Apr 29, 2015)

Glenn said:


> If you can hold out for a few weeks then these Brewista Scales will be 'the' scales to own
> 
> http://coffeehit.co.uk/brewista-barista-scale-2kg-0-1g


So when will these be available to purchase? I am definitely getting me one of those.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Larzzus said:


> So when will these be available to purchase? I am definitely getting me one of those.


They're supposed to be available in June, from what they've said at London coffee festival.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

looks like brewista scales are gon'a go quick, best i get a (notify me)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This is such a sore topic for me. On advice I bought a set of American Weigh scales. Max weight 2kgs. (I have an 8 cup Chemex so 500g max is no good). £20 or so from Amazon, great I thought, until they finally arrived (from America!) and I noticed that I'd paid £17 in shipping!
















They are really nice scales though.


----------



## Mr.Sun (May 19, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Cheap o eBay ones. I've got a 0.01g accuracy set which are good for one espresso cup and dosing into a basket. You'll want 0.1g accuracy with a good max weight (about 500g should do) for brewing into a larger cup. If you want to dose into the portafilter directly you'll probably want an even higher weight limit which is easily possible on 0.1g accuracy but not 0.01g without being expensive.


 Agreed. Spending too much on a digital scale is not recommended, just pick one that works best for your brewing routine.


----------

